# Amplificador y parlantes



## nactronik (Ago 15, 2006)

hola amigos..
tengo el sgte. problema: estoy haciendo un amplificador estereo para conectar unos bafles a la pc.
El problema es le sgte. que el amplificador me da un salida de 50w rms a 8 ohm.
Hasta ahi todo bien.
Pero los bafles tienen 2 canales (agudos y graves), el problemas viene porque el parlante para altas frecuencias es de 4 ohm, y el de bajas es de 8 ohm.
debo usar un crossover pasivo??
de ser asi que alguno me alcanze uno.
y si no digname alguna otra forma mas sencilla para solucionar el problema.
La verdad es que nose como conectarlos los parlantes...

saludos y gracias a todos los que se toman el trabajo de leer mi duda
nactronik.


----------



## shocky (Ago 23, 2006)

Mira si conectas el de 8 en paralelo con el de 4, obtendrias una impedancia de 6ohms.
Esta no te va a dañar el amplificador mientras que no lo exijas al maximo, ya que la corriente devidoa a esta impedancia va a ser superior a la normal. Pero si no lo pones al maximo la corriente y potencia transmitida por el amplificador sera la misma que si tuviese conectada una carga de 8ohms.
Suerte


----------



## nactronik (Ago 25, 2006)

hola....
Si lo conectoo en paralelo, debo poner algun capacitor antes de los parlantes de agudos?
O que puedo poner para ´´filtrar´´; un poco las frecuencias para cada parlante?
Ah y corrigo las impedancias son al reves osea la del parlante  de graves es de 4 ohm, y la de agudos es 8  ohm.
Por favor alguno me de una mano
Grcaias


----------



## thors (Ago 29, 2006)

si debes conectar un condensador en serie con el agudo para que trabaje en el rango
correspondiente puedes probar con uno de 2,2 µf  a 4,7 µf sin polaridad y como minimo de 150 volts 

si no puedes controlar bien los agudos desde tu amplificador puedes instalar una resistencia 
en serie hacia el parlante de agudos , para lograr compensar de buena forma la diferencia

es lo mas basico sin  tener que comprar o fabricar un crossover 

chauuuu


----------



## nactronik (Ago 29, 2006)

bueno...gracias por contestar..
ahora..
para el parlantes de graves debo ponerle algo ya que su impedancia es de  4 ohm?
Y ademas para filtrar las frecuancias?
gracias
saludos


----------



## moskillo (Jun 9, 2008)

yo tambien tengo el mismo problema . ah  ycon respecto de conectar en paralelo el de 4 con el de 8 ohm da como resultado una imoedancia de 2.666 ohm no 6 ohm como dicen por ahi. y con respecto a la resistencia si pueden poner el valor de ella y la potencia de la misma


----------



## zaiz (Jun 9, 2008)

Bueno, aquí tenemos un problemita. 
Tu quieres conectar un woofer de 4 ohms en una salida de 8 ohms y además el amplificador es de 50 watts. Esto es mucha potencia para conectar un altavoz de 4 ohms.
Así que lo mejor es: O lo conectes así directo y no le subas al volúmen más de la mitad aproximadamente o que le pongas una resistencia de 3.9 ohms en serie al woofer.

Tu amplificador da como máximo
P=VI    p=v(v/r)   entonces    v=raiz(pr)  v=raiz(50*8)=20volts
y la corriente es i=p/v=50/20=2.5 amperes

Así que como tu amplificador da como máximo 20 volts rms, le tienes que poner un altavoz que consuma como máximo 2.5 amperes rms.

Si le pones un altavoz de 4 ohms, consumirás el doble, es decir: 100 watts rms

Así que como lo que se necesita es que la potencia no pase de 50, a tu woofer de 4 ohms le tiene que llegar como máximo 10 volts.

Lo que queda aquí es como te digo, poner el volúmen máximo a la mitad, o sea a 10 volts rms.
O poner una resitencia en serie con el woofer del mismo valor o aproximado a 4 ohms para que se logre un divisor de voltaje y si salen del amplificador los 20 volts rms maximo, entonces a cada uno, el woofer y la resistencia les lleguen 10 volts rms.
Por eso sería una resistencia de valor comercial de 3.9 ohms.

Ahora de qué potencia debe ser la resistencia? P=vi = 10 * 2.5 a max = 25 watts.
Fíjate que debe disipar bastante potencia. 

y a tu woofer le llegará lo mismo, es decir, 25 watts rms máximo. O sea que estarás utilizando tu bafle a la mitad de la potencia del amplificador con la diferencia que aquí sí le podrás subir al máximo volúmen, pero te dará sólo 25 watts.

Si optas por no utilizar la resistencia, entonces lo que te recomiendo es que pongas mejor 2 woofers en serie para que aproveches los 50 watts y así se oirá mucho mejor y a toda la potencia del amplificador cuando le subas.

----------------------------------------------------------

Ahora para el tweeter:

Necesitas poner un condensador en serie y como el máximo voltaje del amplificador es de 20 volts rms, procura que sea un condensador para un voltaje pico de más de 30 volts.

Los crossovers pasivos comerciales por lo regular traen un condensador de 4.7 uF a 50 volts.

Así es que ese mismo te recomiendo.

*Entonces resumiendo:

Lo mejor es que te consigas un woofer de 8 ohms. Y si no, entonces:

La salida a una serie de woofer de 4 ohms y resistencia de 3.9 ohms a 25 watts. (O mejor 2 woofers de 4 ohms)

y eso en paralelo con una serie de tweeter y condensador de 4.7 uF a 50 volts.*
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*** Otra cosa respecto al woofer, es importante que la potencia nominal (como lo venden en la tienda) sea de más potencia que la que vas a ponerle. Por ejemplo, si son 2 woofers de 4 ohms, a los cuales les va a llegar 25 watts, que sean de más potencia que 25 watts.

Y si vas a poner un solo woofer de 8 ohms, entonces le llegarán 50 watts, y su valor nominal tiene que ser de más potencia que 50 watts.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
En cuanto a filtrar las frecuencias del woofer, no creo que sea necesario ponerle nada, pero si de todas maneras lo quieres filtrar, entonces tendrás que poner una bobina en serie con el (o los) woofer. Del tipo del que traen los crossover comerciales.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## power80 (Sep 2, 2011)

tengo un problemas parecido, tengo un amplificador de 50W y 8 ohm y sólo 2 parlantes de 15W a 8ohm. He leido lo que dice Zaiz pero me quedan dudas: 1_ como conecto los parlantes (en serie o praralelo) 2_ como debo colocar resistencia para que al darle volumen al ampli no se quemen los parlantes. 3_ De que valor sería la resistencia. Si me pudieran subirn un diagrama se lo agradecería.
Gracias de ante mano.


----------



## JulianAli (Oct 11, 2011)

shocky dijo:


> Mira si conectas el de 8 en paralelo con el de 4, obtendrias una impedancia de 6ohms.
> Esta no te va a dañar el amplificador mientras que no lo exijas al maximo, ya que la corriente devidoa a esta impedancia va a ser superior a la normal. Pero si no lo pones al maximo la corriente y potencia transmitida por el amplificador sera la misma que si tuviese conectada una carga de 8ohms.
> Suerte


que brutalidad... en paralelo, el valor de las resistencia es menor que la resistencia mas chica...


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 11, 2011)

Lo que dijo Shoky se puede demostrar (o mejor dicho refutar) aplicando simple ley de Ohm

Demostración resistencias en paralelo: 8Ωx4Ω / 8Ω+4Ω = 32 / 12 = 2,667Ω un poco lejos de los 6Ω de Shoky

Lo que pregunta power80 es importante y la respuesta es ésta:

1) no importa cómo conectes los parlantes la potencia se sumará, por ende si ambos son de 15watts, al final vas a tener una carga que va a soportar hasta 30 watts

2) si colocas los parlantes en paralelo, la impedancia de 2 parlantes de 8Ω en paralelo será de 4Ω, al ser menor la impedancia, aumenta obviamente la corriente, y por ende tenés más potencia, más distorsión y más probabilidades de quemar los parlantes.

3) si los conectas en serie la impedancia se suma y entonces vas a tener 16Ω, al aumentar la impedancia, disminuye la corriente, la potencia no disminuye mucho y lo más probable es que tus parlantes sobrevivan mucho más tiempo


----------

